

Resty - a bash REST client - wooby
http://github.com/micha/resty/tree/master

======
skorgu
I've built a few toy apps that use json as intermediate formats and I've found
JsonPath to be pretty effective at building ad-hoc queries. I wrapped it in a
thin layer of python for command line use if anyone is interested.

Syntax and the real meat: <http://goessner.net/articles/JsonPath/>

My rough-and-ready wrapper: <http://github.com/skorgu/pyjsonpath/tree/master>

------
ralph
Its error handling is a little odd, and it doesn't detect unexpected commands.

    
    
        $ resty 42; echo $?
        resty: curl returned error 42
        0
        $ 
    

(curl was never called.)

~~~
kqr2
If you look at the bash source code, resty uses curl.

~~~
ralph
I looked at the source code; that's how I spotted its bugs, including the one
above. :-)

